# any b13 owners from SAn Diego,CA?



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

I just would like to find out if there are any b13 sentra enthusiasts from San Diego?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

They're out there. I see nice, clean B13's all the time.


----------



## rallyNX (Dec 14, 2002)

I have an NX2000. Do you go to Qualcomm? I live in spring valley and go to school at USD

--ERic


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen a couple modded NX2000's.. Those are awesome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2002)

san d here


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

SAN BERNARDINO HERE


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

*any b13 owners from san diego,ca*

san diego for sure man....i got a gutted out Topaz Blue '92...may've seen me around,i hit up Qualcomm and Von's and used to get in the street races everyweekend.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

san diego here too,actually chula vista i got a b14 200sx tho, i occassionaly hit up the Q,we should have a local meet here or something


----------



## rallyNX (Dec 14, 2002)

hot import nights is coming up soon. Maybe we could met up in Del MAr at that event

--eric


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

san bernardino here but allways in sd


----------



## pimpsfools (Jan 18, 2003)

From San diego living in Chino now B14 owner


----------



## pimpsfools (Jan 18, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/sd2/projectoneracing/DynoRuns/DynoRun_01_SE_R.jpg[/URL

Cut and paste into your browser to view]


----------



## pimpsfools (Jan 18, 2003)

ok forget it pay no attention to that it doesnt work
sorry im not very good at posting stuff yet


----------

